# Best website for live food in the UK



## Haith (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,

I've heard it's a lot better value buying live food online, also my local stores have limited availability. So any recomendations on live food websites in the UK?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

EBay.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd love to find a decent supplier too. Most are as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike and as consistent as my crap after a takeaway. The big players(including but not limited to livefoods direct, livefoods4u, swell and internet reptile) are all the same in that they will get some orders on point but others are way off. This includes wrong and inconsistent sizes, wrong and inconsistent numbers, wrong species(which isn't too bad when it's just crickets), terrible packaging(had a delivery of 4 regular tubs of morio worms to bump up price in a recent order and 3 tubs were 10% full, the other 90% made it into my substrates and my postman's van) and as much as you tell them they never seem to care much.

Come to think of it I probably need to find a decent takeaway too...


----------

